# NUBAR Sparkles Collection 2010 *Updated with swatches 26/01/10*



## Bec688 (Jan 14, 2010)

NUBAR Sparkles Collection 2010












Release Date: 30th January 2010.






star sparkles





Fire Sparkles





Night Sparkles





Sky Sparkles





Meadow Sparkles





Violet Sparkles





Petunia Sparkles





Hyacinth Sparkles

source


----------



## Lucy (Jan 14, 2010)

i like the look of the dark blue- starry starry night dupe? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 15, 2010)

I really like the Sky Sparkles, Meadow Sparkles and Hyacinth Sparkles.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok now that I have seen swatches I need Petunia Sparkles and Sky Sparkles. Wow that purple is just too pretty.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 27, 2010)

I really like Sky Sparkles, I dont have anything like that.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 27, 2010)

everything is dupeable except sky sparkles....


----------



## magosienne (Jan 28, 2010)

Some nice colors here.


----------

